# evolution e glibc

## Chetto

Salve a tutti, ho da poco installato gentoo e gnome ma non parte evolution, ho provato ad avviarlo da shell e il messaggio che mi ritorna è:

```
localhost marco # evolution

evolution: /lib/libpthread.so.0: version `GLIBC_2.3.3' not found (required by /usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so.7)

```

Allora io ho controllato se  avevo installato le glibc ed in effetti ho una versione più recente (2.5-r4), cosa posso fare?

EDIT: Tra l'altro ora ho provato a riemergere evolution e mi vengono restituiti i seguenti errori (incollo solo le ultime righe):

```
!!! ERROR: mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  evolution-2.8.3-r2.ebuild, line 205:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/portage_tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## Chetto

Posto dove credo che si verifichi l'errore, così intanto tiro anche su il post   :Confused: 

```
/usr/lib64/libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `__pthread_register_cancel@GLIBC_2.3.3'

/usr/lib64/libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `__pthread_unregister_cancel@GLIBC_2.3.3'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [test-calendar] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/usr/lib64/libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `__pthread_register_cancel@GLIBC_2.3.3'

/usr/lib64/libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `__pthread_unregister_cancel@GLIBC_2.3.3'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [test-dateedit] Error 1

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/e-filter-bar.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/portage_tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2/work/evolution-2.8.3/widgets/misc/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib64/evolution/2.8 ./.libs/libemiscwidgets.so -L/usr/lib64 -L/usr/lib64/lib -L/var/portage_tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2/work/evolution-2.8.3/widgets/text/.libs -L/var/portage_tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2/work/evolution-2.8.3/widgets/table/.libs -L/var/portage_tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2/work/evolution-2.8.3/a11y/widgets/.libs -L/var/portage_tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2/work/evolution-2.8.3/a11y/.libs -L/var/portage_tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2/work/evolution-2.8.3/e-util/.libs /usr/lib64/libgnomeui-2.so /usr/lib64/libSM.so /usr/lib64/libICE.so /usr/lib64/libbonoboui-2.so /usr/lib64/libgnome-keyring.so /usr/lib64/libgnomecanvas-2.so /usr/lib64/libart_lgpl_2.so /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libedataserverui-1.2.so /usr/lib64/libglade-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libebook-1.2.so /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so -lm /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libcairo.so /usr/lib64/libgnome-2.so /usr/lib64/libpopt.so /usr/lib64/libgnomevfs-2.so /usr/lib64/libedataserver-1.2.so /usr/lib64/libxml2.so /usr/lib64/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib64/libbonobo-2.so /usr/lib64/libbonobo-activation.so /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib64/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so -lrt /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so  -march=nocona -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libefilterbar.so.0 -o .libs/libefilterbar.so.0.0.0

(cd .libs && rm -f libefilterbar.so.0 && ln -s libefilterbar.so.0.0.0 libefilterbar.so.0)

(cd .libs && rm -f libefilterbar.so && ln -s libefilterbar.so.0.0.0 libefilterbar.so)

creating libefilterbar.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libefilterbar.la && ln -s ../libefilterbar.la libefilterbar.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/portage_tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2/work/evolution-2.8.3/widgets/misc'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/portage_tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2/work/evolution-2.8.3/widgets'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/portage_tmp/portage/mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2/work/evolution-2.8.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  evolution-2.8.3-r2.ebuild, line 205:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

prova a lanciare un revdep-rebuild e controlla di avere tutte le librerie a posto. sembrerebbe che non ne trovi alcune o che qualcosa sia linkato male.

----------

## Chetto

Grazie per la risposta, il comando mi emerge gcc4.1.2, completa l'installazione e poi mi restituisce però questo errore:

```
>>> Completed installing gcc-4.1.2 into /var/portage_tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/image/

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... credo che da quanto dica emerge ci siano determinate cose da fare.

che pacchetti dovrebbe ricompilarti?

revdep-rebuild -pv per scoprirlo

che versione hai di quei pacchetti installata?

se le versioni sono diverse devi utilizzare il -X come da messaggio.

----------

## Chetto

Scusami ma revdep mi dice che deve installare solo gcc e lo installa o no? Comunque ho emerso gcc e non ci sono stati problemi. Ma evolution mi da ancora lo stesso errore nell'emersione.

----------

## Ic3M4n

mmm. aspetta. mi sa che c'è qualcosa che non va con portage. se quardi bene l'errore ti dice che ha installato gcc nella dir temporanea ma non installa nulla nella / e se ne esce con un'errore. onestamente non saprei dirti come mai faccia così. altri pacchetti te li compila correttamente?

----------

## Chetto

Sì infatti ho visto che lo ha installato nella directory di portage ma se lo installo manualmente con emerge non c'è nessun problema pare. Ho installato gnome, xorg-x11, ecc. e sembra funzioni tutto.

Ho gentoo amd64 se ti può essere utile, se ti serve qualche file di configurazione te li posto....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Chetto

Per favore qualcuno mi dia qualche indicazione, non so proprio cosa fare e se non riesco ad installare evolution dovrò rimuovere gentoo, il che mi dispiacerebbe non poco. Tra l'altro deve esserci qualcosa che non va nel mio sistema, sembra che molti pacchetti mi diano degli errori nell'installazione, errori però non collegati fra loro. Se voi dite che potrebbe restituirmi un sistema usabile potrei anche "piallare" le mie use flags e metterne delle altre,  magari poche e lasciare decidere tutto al profilo, visto che per ora ho settato tutte le use flags nel mio make.conf. Vi prego   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cloc3

è periodo di ferie. gli esperti sono tutti al mare.

quale gcc stai usando? hai fatto un cambio di versione?

----------

## .:chrome:.

come dall'output di revdep-rebuild:

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

l'hai provato con questo parametro? cambia qualcosa dopo?

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
gcc-config -l
```

```
cat /etc/make.conf
```

posta l'output di questi comandi

----------

## Chetto

```
gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

```

```
localhost marco # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#Parallel compilations

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

#Directory per i file temporanei di portage

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/portage_tmp

#Opzioni di default di emerge

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --tree"

#Features

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

LINGUAS="en it"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ "

USE="-* 64bit X a52 aac acct ace acl acpi activefilter admin adns adsl aiglx

     aio aliaschain alisp alsa amavis amazon amr amrnb amrr amrwb amuled

     animgif ansi apache2 apm applet asf async atlas atm attachment audacious

     audiofile autoipd automount avahi avi background bash-completion bcmath

     beep bigpatch binary-drivers binfilter bitmap-fonts bittorrent bluetooth

     bogofilter bonobo bookmarks branding bzip2 bzlib c++ cairo calendar caps

     cardbus cdaudio cdb cdda cddb cdr cdrom cdsound cg cgc cgi chroot classic

     clearpasswd clock-screen cmdsubmenu colordiff commons-digester compress

     config_wizard connectionstatus console contrib corba cpdflib cpudetection

     cracklib cross crypt cscope css ctype curl curlwrappers cursors

     custom-cflags cvs cvsgraph cxx daap daemon dar64 dbus depth32

     device-mapper dga dhcp dio directfb disk-partition diskio divx divx4linux

     djvu dmi dnd dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emacs emoticon encode

     enscript erandom escreen esd evo evolution excel exif exim extensions

     extra extrafilters fame fasttrack fat fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac

     fontconfig ftp fuse gcj gconf gdbm gdl gdm gedit gif glade glib

     glibc-compat20 glitz glx gmail gmedia gnome gnomecanvas gocr gpm gsl

     gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml gtkspell guile hacking hal hddtemp hfs

     highlight howl hpn html http httpd ibam icons iconv icq id3 idn

     inherit-graph injection insecure-savers int64 intl

     ion3-voidupstreamsupport-truetype ipfilter ipod ipv6 ipw3945 irc iso14755

     jack jack-tmpfs jai java java5 javacomm javascript jfs john jpeg justify

     keyring lame ldap leim libburn libg++ libwww live lm_sensors mad matroska

     md5sum motif mozdom moznomail mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn

     munin-dhcp musepack musicbrainz nat nautilus ncurses net netbeans network

     networking networkmanager nforce2 nls nptl nsplugin ntfs nvidia obex objc

     objc++ objc-gc ogg openal opendoc opengl openmp p2p pam pam_console pango

     password passwordsave pch pcmcia pdf pdflib perl pidgin pmu png pop

     portaudio prediction profile python quicktime rar readline real realmedia

     reflection reiser4 reiserfs rhythmbox rss rtsp scintilla scripting

     session sharedmem silvercity simplexml smtp sockets sound sounds

     sourceview spamassassin spell sql sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification

     stream subtitles svg tagwriting tcl tcpd theora thesaurus threads tidy

     tiff tk toolbar tools totem trayicon truetype truetype-fonts type1

     type1-fonts underscores unicode upnp usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vim

     vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wav wavpack widescreen wifi wma

     wmp wxwindows xcomposite xfs xml xorg xscreensaver xvid zeroconf zip"
```

Le use flags le setto con ufed, va bene? Non ho fatto un cambio di versione di gcc, scusate se sono sembrato impaziente ma ho voglia di far funzionare questa stupenda distribuzione.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> come dall'output di revdep-rebuild:
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

No, non cambia niente.  :Crying or Very sad:  [/quote]

----------

## Chetto

Magari qualche buona anima è tornata dalle vacanze, io sono completamente nel pallone   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## comio

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, ho da poco installato gentoo e gnome ma non parte evolution, ho provato ad avviarlo da shell e il messaggio che mi ritorna è:
> 
> ```
> localhost marco # evolution
> 
> ...

 

provato con fix_libtool_files.sh VECCHIAVERSIONEGCC?

----------

## TwoMinds

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! ERROR: mail-client/evolution-2.8.3-r2 failed.
> 
> ...

 

...topmost build error...

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> provato con fix_libtool_files.sh VECCHIAVERSIONEGCC?

 

Ma io non ho cambiato versione di gcc, ho appena installato gentoo...

 *Quote:*   

> ...topmost build error...

 

Mi rendo conto che è un errore comune, probabilmente l'errore vero e proprio era più sopra, in ogni caso incontro errori con una moltitudine di applicazioni, credo ci sia proprio un errore alla base, credete sia dovuto alle mie use flags?

----------

## TwoMinds

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost marco # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> ...

 

...non ho solo capito perché -* nelle USE...

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> ...non ho solo capito perché -* nelle USE...

 

L'ha messa ufed (programma per gestire le flag use), significa di considerare valide solamente le flag use che ci sono nel make.conf, escludendo le altre.

----------

